

America's Densest Cities - dthal
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/wendell-cox/americas-densest-cities_b_5888424.html?utm_hp_ref=business&ir=Business

======
dthal
I found this very surprising. The data that the author is drawing on is here:
[http://www.demographia.com/db-uzajuris.pdf](http://www.demographia.com/db-
uzajuris.pdf)

